# Distribution/Tamping



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all

I struggled with distribution and tamping for a long while and still sometimes get uneven pours. I had put it down to the slight clumping that can sometimes occur with my MC2, but generally my technique was okay.

For those of you who know London, I quite often have meetings around London Bridge. Last week I popped into Monmouth for a cup of Finca Las Nubes (mmmmmm!) for the tube ride back to the office. Whilst I was waiting for my cup to brew, I found myself watching their very capable barista and wondered if I might pick up some tamping tips whilst I was there. I was quite surprised to see him avoid any kind of distribution technique at all - he simply ground into the PF and tamped the mound of coffee straight away.

This week I have been doing the same and my shots are much more regular. Do we perhaps over-think some aspects of technique sometimes? I'd be interested to hear about your technique and if you REALLY think it makes a big difference to the quality of your espresso.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

James Hoffman has written about this before. I think that the reason they tend not to distribute is mainly down to the grinder. The big conical grinders produce a very even, very fluffy grind therefore there isn't that much of a need to push it around.

I've tried it too and also found that I haven't noticed a huge difference.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My thinking is along those lines too. In a cafe/coffeeshop environment you can't afford to be farting around with paperclips/WDT, and the more the grinder does for you the better. I don't know which grinder(s) Monmouth use but unless it's a very good grinder (and I'm not just meaning the obligatory Super Jolly... an entry level commercial grinder in my opinion) then in my personal view a quick Stockfleths Move is still a good idea otherwise the risk is higher puck density in the centre than at the sides, and therefore a nice doughnut extraction with earlier blonding than needed. My argument is that Stockfleths is so quick to do with a bit of practise, why wouldn't you?

I'm not really bought into the whole 'overthinking' argument. I'd rather perform a vast number of experiments and end up right back where I started, because at the very least the experiments and activity of doing it multiple ways many times increases understanding of different scenarios and how to make adjustments. The more thought the better, IMO, and lack of self-analysis results in inconsistency.

Just my twopenneth


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I definitely think there's a risk of doing things because the theory makes sense - even if you haven't actually tried to make an unbiased comparison. I agree commercial grinders are different, but at home I use a WDT and finger swipe distribute. It seems (from ny experience) to both increase consistency in flow rate between different shots, and also to reduce uneven extract (parts of the shot blonding earlier than the rest).

That said, both inconsistent flow and uneven extraction still occure







In a commercial evironment, I wouldn't recommend a WDT, both from time constraints and because a commercial grinder in good condition shouldn't produce clumping. I have used a finger swipe distribution, and whilst I can see an arguement for not doing this, it makes it much more likely you will produce uneven pucks or voids when you tamp. But as suggested already, it's a matter of try some shots with, try some without and see what works for you.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

As far as I can remember, Taylor Street, Flat White and a few others use the Stockfleth manoeuvre... with regards to the tamp, a video of Flat White when they got their new machine shows the Barista (don't know names) tamp, tamp and polish then polish...

A Barista in Camden Coffee House didn't level, tamped at a clear angle then used a double spouted portafilter which somewhat hid the results... the coffee was pretty strong and bitter from what I remember despite them using fresh Jailbreak Hasbean beans









Personslly, I think the lack of even tamping / distribution can be hidden by spouted portafilters, but if you try and use a Synesso or VST with a bottomless and no Stockfleth you are more than likely to see extractions that are less even and give early blonding due to chanelling... I see this as the justification for the use of bottomless pf's - they give great (visual) feedback of your extraction and help you fine tune your skill, or lack of...

I find I get much more even results using the SF, if I have the grind pretty spot on and jiggle the portafiler as it is filling (to lessen clumps) I don't need to use a WDT; the WDT is definitely too time consuming and fiddly to be used in a busy cafe...

On a different note, did you notice whether they flushed the group between shots? I think this has as much of an effect on taste and notice Costa, Starbucks and other chain coffee hourses just don't do this... I think this leaves coffee grounds in the shower screen and surrounding group that taints the subsequent shots.... after speaking to a Barista trained in Melbourne she said they were always told to do this...


----------



## digophelia (Jun 16, 2011)

Dearest Carbonkid,

Great thought, great post - I always find something new to consider with coffee every time I'm here







)

As "lookseehear" said, James Hoffman speculates that conical grinders provide the coffee 'in all the right places' so to speak, without much dependency on the user. This, to me, has its disadvantages if you like to fool around with your factors in the first place!

And I do, so I am not particularly keen on the Mazzer Super Jolly we use on Brick Lane at the moment. It's good if we have a long line of people out the door (which happens every Sunday), but if you work in a slow-paced environment - as I also have before - I find that dosing manually is both therapeutic and keeps me on my toes.

Though conical grinders create a mound that can quickly be pressed for a consistent shot, I find that I have fallen into the old habit of moving my basket around under the grinder as it's grinding to create uniformity in the basket but no mound - then I give my portafilter a light tap on the tamp pad to settle the grounds and THEN tamp, which then affects everything I set after that.

Long story short - though working with a conical grinder, I also like to use my preferred techniques and change the other factors along with it. Does this make sense? Will be interesting to see what new conclusions you came up with!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I read from "digophelia, ------I find that I have fallen into the old habit of moving my basket around under the grinder as it's grinding to create uniformity in the basket but no mound - then I give my portafilter a light tap on the tamp pad to settle the grounds and THEN tamp, which then affects everything I set after that."

Hey that's me too

Ian


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies. Some really interesting thoughts.

I think the only way I will improve my technique is to invest in a bottomless PF, a massive bag of cheap beans and grind/tamp my way through the lot!

In the meantime, I will be sure to keep an eye on pro baristas every time I'm in a decent coffee shop


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I find that by breaking up any obvious clumps first then giving the PF a good tap on the work surface this distributes the grinds really well. Then it's ready for tamping. I find that I don't even need to use a knife or finger to get rid of any excess coffee if I do this. I'd much rather all the coffee go into my cup then over the work surface


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Ideally run your grinds through a sieve with a brush and it should be lovely and little need to WDT. But hey whats a little paper clip action pre coffee...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

..Or rapidly brush the grinds at the shute if you have a clump-monster Mini-E with the grid removed for easy cleaning , lol. Then a gentle tap on counter, tamp and pull a fairly even shot every time


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've recently got lazy with my distribution. More than anything to see if I get an uneven pour and guess what.. I haven't. All I do currently is grind into the PF. I do use a cut up plastic bottle/tube to catch any stray grinds. I then gently shake the PF left and right a couple of times which gets everything flat. I then pull my plastic tube out of the PF and tamp. I do put alot of this down to having an incredibly snug tamper and what clumps you do get from the k3 breakup with a couple of shakes. I know this is all wrong and wont work for everyone but it's currently working for me


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

I would love a nice little metal funnel for my PF to catch all the grind plus to help with WDT.

Actually a plastic would be ok...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Paul I made one of those from a yoghurt pot ages ago. It was pretty easy, just buy one that gets gently narrower and then trim the end off and keep trimming it until its snug in the pf. I don't tend to use them now as I find my gaggia factory prefers about 13g of ground coffee so it isn't quite as messy!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

The problem I found was finding a yoghurt pot that was circular, most seem square-ish, and made of a paper thin material, but if you frequent Sainsbury's the have a range of ready to eat fruit in plastic pots (SPC brand) the smaller of which when cut down fits a Silvia basket perfectly!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If you want something that looks a bit more professional than a yoghurt pot, Orphanespresso in the States make superb portafilter extension rings, and they will ship to UK. A cheaper option is a stainless jam funnel from e-bay.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My technique varies by grinder.

Very little distribution with most Roburs or my Vario, NSEW method with Anfims and Super Jolly's

I see all types of methods when judging coffee competitions, and there is no right way to do it, as long as you are consistent and get the desired result - a nice well balanced espresso with the right attributes in the cup.


----------

